# Pickup Truck Camper



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

Looking for suggestions from people with experience with Pickup Campers and size of truck needed. Looking at Lance, Bigfoot, Arctic Fox. Any first hand knowledge appreciated. Currently own a 1/2 ton pickup but I am assuming I will have to move up to a 3/4 or 1 ton. Live in the Harrisburg, PA area.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

a 3/4 ton truck will do if you go for a small camper .
do yourself a favor and pick out your camper first , the get your truck !!
there is a big camper show coming up at hersey , i think it is in sept ...
derf


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

check out rv.net look at the truck camper forum (under open roads forum) lots of answers there.

You'll need at least a 3/4 ton and then you'll still be overloaded.


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

Coast'n, There's lots to learn about trucks and t/c's & hauling a t/c. Lots and lots of choices. Do you need a 4-dr. truck? Do you need/want a generator? How about a/c? I'm assuming you will be using this on the beach, (Assateague); which means that you will be using a single-rear wheel truck; not a dually? Do you want a new t/c? Would you ever want to tow a small trailer or boat behind your t/c? I live in Lancaster, PA. I'm on my 2nd t/c. This past spring I was at a rally in VA., that had about 80 t/c's there. Pickups and t/c's get heavy; real fast. We have a 99 F-350, 4dr. 8' bed, diesel with a 11' camper, with a rack on the front and back; 4" lift with 35" tires. A 1-ton will give you more hauling capacity than a 3/4. If you have a pass for AI, you can just stop in at the bullpen(about 3 miles down the beach) and look at the t/c's there. Weekends are best! That DERFM has a nice truck and t/c. Hope this helps. Hey DERFM; a t/c show in Hershey, PA. Where? pelican man.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> Hey DERFM; a t/c show in Hershey, PA. Where? pelican man.


lust got a postcard in the mail about it 
sept 12-16
entertainment and resorts complex 
"largestRVshow" just add the w's and the dot com 
i wanna "BIGFOOT!!"


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

*3/4 Plus*

We have a lance 815 and love it. Like the other post have said find the camper you like then find the truck to match. 

My camper will fit on a 1/2 ton but look at this way. At a full load for a weeked with fuel, water, food, gear and people, my rig is pushing 10,000 pounds. A 1/2 might be able to carry this load but can you stop it? This is why you need more truck. 

Check your parking restrictions at your house. We use a heavy duty 3/4 ton add It works great, and we can still pull a big 20 foot cc boat to the ocean.

If you buy new look at the taxes. It was worth the drive to Deleware not to have to pay Md sales tax

damifinow fish


----------



## makoman (Jan 1, 2007)

*truck camper*

I have an lance 1121, it weighs about 3300 pounds. I have it on a 85 f-350. I installed air bags on the rear axle to stabilize the camper at highway speeds, I have no trouble at all. Everything rides on a set of BF Goodrich 35 inch AT`S. I take the camper and truck out on Buxton Point, no problem at all, but I do air down to about 25 psi though......btw, I love my lance, one of my better moves.....


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments so far. I did know about the dually restrictions on Asseteaque. My ideal rig would be a crew cab(4 door) long bed. Any comments on engine types. Diesel vs gas, types of deisels to stay away from in different makers. Also... If anyone has heard of any future limitations on weight of vehicles on the beach. Any thoughts on gas mileage of different sized rigs would also be appreciated. Best dealers for truck campers? I will be in Canada during the RV show in Hershey but will try to make another show. I visit the OBX 2-3 times per year also. I have plenty of parking with no neighbors but may have to put in a new garage door to get this rig inside.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

If you didn't want to get a 3/4 or 1ton truck, take a look @ "4wheel campers". My buddy got one a couple years ago for his 1/2 ton & it works great. The camper only weighs 700lb. It's not quite the lap of luxury that some of the bigger campers are, but it's still pretty nice.


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

*NO Ford 6 Liters*

DO NOT buy a ford 6 liter diesel 

My fishing buddy had one in his F450 work truck. All highway miles pulling light trailers. After 80,000miles ford had to put a new motor, trans, and a rear end in it. The tans and rear blow when ford had it out for a test drive after the new motor. funny thing is I only see him with a new truck after he puts over 400,000 on one.

What to do
Good luck

Damifinow fish


----------

